# FreeBSD 7.2 dvd cd boot problem



## Nikosis (May 6, 2009)

I was trying to install Freebsd from dvd, but after dvdrom starts to read disc, comp reboots, at first I thought that its dvdrom fault, but any other disc starts without problems. Then I tried cd, neither dvdrom nor cdrom reads it.
Does anyone experienced similar problem ?.


----------



## tangram (May 6, 2009)

Have a look the FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE Errata, namely to the first open issue. Maybe it helps.


----------



## Nikosis (May 6, 2009)

I did, cdrom does recognize the i386 bootonly or livefs as bootable, but right after disc starts it reboots machine, just like with dvd.


----------



## Nikosis (May 7, 2009)

I just tried 7.1 and it's the same problem, system reboots right after dvd starts.
Any Idea what is it ?, what might cause it ?, is there any workaround ?.


----------



## Nikosis (May 8, 2009)

This is output from 7.0 cd1 

```
CD Loader 1.2
Building the boot loader arguments
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER... Found
Relocating the loader and the BTX
Starting the BTX loader

BTX loader 1.0 BTX version is 1.01
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS CD is cd0
BIOS drive A: is disk0
BIOS drive C: is disk1
BIOS drive D: is disk2

int=0000000d err=000048ac efl=00010046 eip=00009258
eax=00000601 ebx=00000700 ecx=00000000 edx=0000184f
esi=0000000c edi=00000000 ebp=00000000 esp=000017e0
cs=0008  ds=0010  es=0000  fs=0000  gs=0000  ss=0010
cs:eip= 1f of a1 of a9 cf fc 6a-10 1f 60 89 e5 0f b7 7d
        2c c1 e7 04 8b 75 28 01-fe 31 c9 b1 02 31 c0 ac
ss:esp= ae 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
BTX halted
```


----------



## tangram (May 12, 2009)

Have a look at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/book.html#INSTALL-TROUBLE namely section 2.11.3 Troubleshooting Questions and Answers.

If you still can't install I'd suggest filling a PR.


----------



## Nikosis (May 13, 2009)

This is the problem here, there is no output from FreeBSD 7.2
Right after dvd starts it shows 


> CD Loader 1.2
> Building the boot loader arguments



then computer restarts.


----------



## tangram (May 13, 2009)

Alternatively you try to install from USB. I remember seeing a couple post on the matter in this forum and an HowTo somewhere in www.


----------



## Nikosis (May 14, 2009)

I tried 6.4 version, without success either, same thing happened.
I remember that I was able to install it from previous version before. So I try 6.3 and USB option, will see, let you know how it went.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tangram (May 14, 2009)

No problem Nikosis. Just wished I could help you more :\.


----------



## Nikosis (May 14, 2009)

OK I found the problem, and I'm sure it is a bug.
The problem appears when I enable SATA378 Promise Technology with IDE mode. When I turn it of, it seams fine. But the question is, if I install the system with SATA378 disabled, will I be able to enable it successfully without crashing the system.


----------



## tangram (May 14, 2009)

Good news  Please file a PR for the issue so that the bug can be crushed.

Try to install with SATA378 disabled and enable it after install (though it's likely that drive numbering will change as soon as you enable it).


----------



## Nikosis (May 15, 2009)

Ok it works, but now I have a problem with xorg, I installed nvidia drivers, but there is no /etc/x11/xorg.conf, and Xorg -configure gives me error "No devices to configure. Configure failed.


----------



## tangram (May 15, 2009)

Did you follow the steps on http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-config.html?

After `# Xorg -configure` you must test the config by running `# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new`.

Also check exactly which version of xorg you've got installed because as of 7.4 loads of stuff changed.

Additional ports of interest when configuring X with NVIDIA:
x11/nvidia-settings and x11/nvidia-xconfig.


----------



## Nikosis (May 15, 2009)

Yes I did, but I think I missed something because kde is so damn slow, impossible to work with.


----------



## Nikosis (May 15, 2009)

I think that the problem I had with installation is solved, so not to keep two threads open I will post my xorg.conf into my another thread that I started regarding xorg
Thanks again for help


----------

